# Bangs...



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

I had Sofie trimmed almost 3 months ago. Is there any trick to keeping the "bangs" out of her face till it grows long enough for a barrette or hair band (I think I know the answer)? I am going to try and let her hair grow out until coat blowing time. 

I am also wondering how many made it through that trial without cutting? Sofie is so good at letting me brush, comb, clean her eyes and ears, that I don't want to ruin that by struggling with mats. By the way, she is NOT found of her bath time, which I do every 2 weeks. That seems to work for both of us now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> I had Sofie trimmed almost 3 months ago. Is there any trick to keeping the "bangs" out of her face till it grows long enough for a barrette or hair band (I think I know the answer)? I am going to try and let her hair grow out until coat blowing time.
> 
> I am also wondering how many made it through that trial without cutting? Sofie is so good at letting me brush, comb, clean her eyes and ears, that I don't want to ruin that by struggling with mats. By the way, she is NOT found of her bath time, which I do every 2 weeks. That seems to work for both of us now.


It took diligence on my part, and I can't say Kodi LOVED it, but I was patient and gentle working on his coat, and we got through without me ever considering cutting him down. I think it depends A LOT on the type of coat the dog has. Some never blow coat at all, while others mat completely at the blink of an eye. I really think you have to play it by ear for your particular dog. Someone recently pointed out, and they are right, that a puppy cut won't keep mats from forming either, since the mats start close to the skin. They might be easier to get out of a shorter coat, but you still have to do the work. The only way to really avoid ANY mats in a dog who has that kind of coat is to shave them down. Usually, by the time they grow out, blowing coat is over, and a "normal" amount of grooming will keep mats away.

As far as the bangs are concerned, there's really nothing you can do but wait out that awkward stage. Some people are able to put in two tiny ponies... one over each eye, to hold it back. Kodi just tore those out. Also, when it DOES get long enough to keep back, you'll probably be more successful with some kind of band than with a barrette. Barrettes come out really easily. I use the tiny size scuncii's for every day, and tiny rubber bands, either from Sally's or "braid binders" for horses for shows. They keep the hair in better, but if the dog tries to rub them out, they will break hair, where the Scuncii's will just fall out without breaking hair.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If you have cut your Hav bangs short and the hair between his eyes short....it takes months and months to grow out. I gave up, the hair grows so slow on the head, Jack is now in a short clip with bangs. And, I love the way he looks now. 

I did use some little tiny clear alligator type claw clips to hold up some the hair that did not make it to the ponytail. The worse part was the hair between his eyes, it looked so bad, I could not stand it anymore.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The worse part was the hair between his eyes, it looked so bad, I could not stand it anymore.


This is where we are now and where we were when I caved 3 months ago and got her cut. I don't know how far I will get this time. It is driving me CRAZY already. I was not personally happy with her puppy cut. I think it may have been the groomer's technique.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I cut Leo's bangs 2 weeks ago. They had gotten long and he REALLY didn't like wearing a ponytail. I needed to see his eyes for training as well as just for other communication. I have trimmed them twice since then so about once a week. They grow quickly to the point that it obscures his eyes. I don't know that I will ever try growing them out long again but the great thing about Hav coats is that you can grow them long or cut the shorter whatever suits at the time!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

We haven't cut bangs yet. We alternate between Cousin IT and pulling back with bands. The bands work great when his hair is a little dirty (just like people!), post bath is more of a challenge to get it to stay. We have mats here and there. One week I thought maybe it was start of coat blowing, but apparently not because it never got that bad. I am hopeful I will be one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I did not cut Kallie short when going thru the blowing coat stage. It does take a lot of patience, and grooming to the skin every day. During this stage, we went on vacation for a wk & in-laws kept her. I can home to a big massive matted mess! But with diligence & lots of treats, we got thru it. Cornstarch helps a lot, rubbing it into the mats. I also bought Cowboy Magic & used on the really stubborn ones to get them out.

Personally, it was worth it to me to put the time in to keep her hair growing. I spent avg of about 45 minutes each night grooming her. And bathed her at least 1 X wk (she's not fond of them either). 

Now she is 18 months, rarely has a mat, just some little tangles that comb right out. And she's so used to the grooming now that she's an absolute doll to groom. Standing or lying down, she's just used to it.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with growing a full coat and keeping hair around the eyes trimmed. Personally, I like this look.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, that's fine too! Whimsy is one dog on the forum with a long coat and prettily trimmed bangs.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

I always wonder if their bangs in their face bother them? Can they see? Can you imagine having so much hair in your face and not being able to even blow it out of the way?


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

tra_po said:


> I always wonder if their bangs in their face bother them? Can they see? Can you imagine having so much hair in your face and not being able to even blow it out of the way?


We've never trimmed Zelda's bangs and she sees fine and has never tried to shake them out of the way. She's not hesitant to fuss about things that bother her but hasn't displayed any preference for her hair being up or down. If I pull my own hair in front of my face, I can see through it fine, too. It's sort of like focusing through a screen.

The only down side we've found with the long bangs is that her eyes seem to get a little goopy like the hair irritates them sometimes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RoutineAvocado said:


> We've never trimmed Zelda's bangs and she sees fine and has never tried to shake them out of the way. She's not hesitant to fuss about things that bother her but hasn't displayed any preference for her hair being up or down. If I pull my own hair in front of my face, I can see through it fine, too. It's sort of like focusing through a screen.
> 
> The only down side we've found with the long bangs is that her eyes seem to get a little goopy like the hair irritates them sometimes.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kodi can absolutely NOT see through his hair if we don't keep it either cut or up. He's proven this numerous times by bumping right into things. But his bangs may be thicker and longer than some others. The other problem, if they aren't either trimmed or kept back in a pony is that they are so long they get in his mouth, so the ends are always wet! 

But it's also fine to trim and/or thin bangs if you don't want to have to deal with putting the hair up daily. I think that's a better choice than just leaving it be, just because it CAN irritate the eyes.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

How long does the hair take to grow where it flops over? My boy is 11 months. I just looked at pictures of his parents and they are several of his dad in full coat (show) and the hair looks amazing. Do they use hairspray or something? I could ask my breeder but I dont want to bother her with something so trivial.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> How long does the hair take to grow where it flops over? My boy is 11 months. I just looked at pictures of his parents and they are several of his dad in full coat (show) and the hair looks amazing. Do they use hairspray or something? I could ask my breeder but I dont want to bother her with something so trivial.


Yeah, that gorgeous, perfectly coiffed, hair flowing to each side look is arranged JUST before they go in the show ring, or are set up for a picture. You should have seen all the "big fancy name" dogs at the national specialty the day they arrived, just before the show started. They all looked like ours... a little scruffy and unkempt, with their hair either done up in a pony (or more than one) or else just hanging over their faces! ound:


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't think anyone's mentioned hair gel? You can get it for dogs; Amazon.com has lots of different kinds. It works well on Cuba though her hair isn't all that long yet over her eyes; I like the spikey rock-star look! You have to comb a bit more on after rough-and-tumble play, or sleeping on it so it gets squished up again, but it works for us.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

krandall said:


> Yeah, that gorgeous, perfectly coiffed, hair flowing to each side look is arranged JUST before they go in the show ring, or are set up for a picture. You should have seen all the "big fancy name" dogs at the national specialty the day they arrived, just before the show started. They all looked like ours... a little scruffy and unkempt, with their hair either done up in a pony (or more than one) or else just hanging over their faces! ound:


So they dont fall out of bed in the morning looking like that?! Just like supermodels...


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lalla said:


> Don't think anyone's mentioned hair gel? You can get it for dogs; Amazon.com has lots of different kinds. It works well on Cuba though her hair isn't all that long yet over her eyes; I like the spikey rock-star look! You have to comb a bit more on after rough-and-tumble play, or sleeping on it so it gets squished up again, but it works for us.


Thanks, I will look into the doggie hair gel.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all of your responses... I have one more question about hair growth. The hair between the eyes, does it continue to grow and become part of the top knot I see in so many of the Havis? The groomer did a number on her 3 1/2 months ago and she had the lower part (bridge) of her nose with almost no hair. It is now covered  But the hair between her eyes is very spikey and if this is part of the growing out phase, I will let it grow. Sofie doesn't seem terribly bothered by it. It obviously bothers me. I don't like not being able to see her eyes. But I want to try and let her hair grow out. And oh I found ONE (hahah) mat this morning. I noticed her hair seems thicker all over, except for under her neck. Thanks...


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Again, Unless you are showing there is no reason not to trim around the eyes. If you just desire to grow out everything, then prepare for it to be painful, especially if it drives you crazy. And yes, when you don't trim eyes or bangs, the hair between the eyes will eventually get pulled up into the top knot. But you have a long way to go for that. At least a year. Remember if you want to see the eyes, you either have maintenance with trimming the eye hair/bangs or maintenance pulling the hair up and securing. It's your call.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Karen Collins said:


> Again, Unless you are showing there is no reason not to trim around the eyes. If you just desire to grow out everything, then prepare for it to be painful, especially if it drives you crazy. And yes, when you don't trim eyes or bangs, the hair between the eyes will eventually get pulled up into the top knot. But you have a long way to go for that. At least a year. Remember if you want to see the eyes, you either have maintenance with trimming the eye hair/bangs or maintenance pulling the hair up and securing. It's your call.


Thanks Karen... Only time will tell. According to your timetable, 8 months and counting!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> Thanks for all of your responses... I have one more question about hair growth. The hair between the eyes, does it continue to grow and become part of the top knot I see in so many of the Havis? The groomer did a number on her 3 1/2 months ago and she had the lower part (bridge) of her nose with almost no hair. It is now covered  But the hair between her eyes is very spikey and if this is part of the growing out phase, I will let it grow. Sofie doesn't seem terribly bothered by it. It obviously bothers me. I don't like not being able to see her eyes. But I want to try and let her hair grow out. And oh I found ONE (hahah) mat this morning. I noticed her hair seems thicker all over, except for under her neck. Thanks...


I have to say that although a bit of judicious trimming around the eyes is fine, IMO, a shaved bridge of the nose is ugly. Even if I planned to keep my Hav in bangs, I'd let the bridge of the nose grow out, no matter how long it took.

And, honestly, when I DID trim the hair near the corner of Kodi's eyes, I found that the pokey bits bothered his eyes MUCH more than the softer longer hair now that it has completely grown out. It does take time, though, and you just have to wait it out! When I gee Kodi's bangs out, I did it with several other people on the forum, so we had each other for moral support . I don't think any of us have regretted our decision, nor has anyone gone back to cutting facial hair.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I think there should be a sticky on the board that says "warning, read this before you trim bangs" I had a groomer do it (when i didn't want it done) when Gemma was just 4 months old. I was so angry, she shaved her nose and between her eyes very short and it looked aweful. I just went thru some photos to see how long it took to grow out to the point i could push it back and wear a pony tail. I tried a lot of things during that awkward phase; everything from chapstick to slick the hair back (didn't really work well), ignoring it, hiding my scissors, etc.

It was shaved May 1, and by Christmas I was able to easily put it back in a topknot. Here are a series of photos from the bad haircut, profile view showing 5 months of regrownth when i could start putting it in a topknot if i used 2 ponyholders and made i "unicorn" pony right between her eyes and then a second pony higher up, and then the final long haired photo was taken at Christmas (7 months after the shave).


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the support...I am so wanting to grow her bangs out. It really is at that ugly awkward stage where it seems it is growing down and up to cover her eyes. I am able to pull it into one or two ponytails (with much resistance) and doesn't stay all day. She has a grooming appointment in about 12 days. Hope I don't cave....


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

if you're not sure then you should cancel that appointment right now. if you cut it now then you have to start the process all over. Sounds like you're almost out of the "aweful in between stage" and if you cut it now then you will have short bangs forever. If that is what you want then fine, but it sounds like you're still unsure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think my experience was about the same as yours in terms of grow-out time. Kodi's nose was never shaved, but I did have to grow out the corners of his eyes, and it was several months before that was long enough to really start laying down. And like you, I want to say it was about 5-6 months before I could get his hair up in a double pony. (Was able to do that sooner than a single one). It took a LONg time before he'd leave it alone most of the day, but I just kept putting it back in until he got used to the feel.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Tuss said:


> if you're not sure then you should cancel that appointment right now. if you cut it now then you have to start the process all over. Sounds like you're almost out of the "aweful in between stage" and if you cut it now then you will have short bangs forever. If that is what you want then fine, but it sounds like you're still unsure.


I am sure about letting her grow out, but will let the groomer come and cut her nails and trim her pads. I hope to get brave enough to maybe trim her pads. Cut her nails...I dunno about that... Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

krandall said:


> I think my experience was about the same as yours in terms of grow-out time. Kodi's nose was never shaved, but I did have to grow out the corners of his eyes, and it was several months before that was long enough to really start laying down. And like you, I want to say it was about 5-6 months before I could get his hair up in a double pony. (Was able to do that sooner than a single one). It took a LONg time before he'd leave it alone most of the day, but I just kept putting it back in until he got used to the feel.


I never asked her to trim her nose. I often wondered if it was an oops. This groomer is just getting a good clientele established. She is a mobile groomer which is wonderful option for us. However, I am almost certain Sofie is the only Havanese she has groomed. I know she has done a Bichon Frise. I am not certain how much experience she has with grooming this breed of dog. I want to eventually do (whatever) trimming is necessary myself. Time will tell. I do enjoy grooming her daily.

I have done the double pony a few times (she fusses with me about it). I only got one in to day. She looked a bit lopsided, but she had one eye we could see!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Be careful. So many of us have had bad groomer experiences. when my dog's nose was shaved I specifically told the groomer to not cut anything. It was supposed to be just a shampoo! So many groomers take it upon themselves to decide what needs to be done and just do it despite what you tell them. Be very specific or better yet stand right there and watch what she is doing! (or just learn to do it yourself and there is no risk).


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So last night I had a "nightmare"! I dreamed that I went to pick Leo up at the groomer and they had shaved him down completely including head and tail! I woke up with a start and reached for him just to reassure myself that my fluffy pup was still fluffy! That's why I purchased good equipment and am learning to take care of Leo's grooming needs myself!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

After reading so many stories on here, when my hav is ready for a serious groom I am driving across the state to take him to a show handler groomer! 

Swaye I think you should try to stick it out if you can with the bangs!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Tuss said:


> Be careful. So many of us have had bad groomer experiences. when my dog's nose was shaved I specifically told the groomer to not cut anything. It was supposed to be just a shampoo! So many groomers take it upon themselves to decide what needs to be done and just do it despite what you tell them. Be very specific or better yet stand right there and watch what she is doing! (or just learn to do it yourself and there is no risk).


I'm sure you are right, Tuss; I've occasionally flirted with the idea of going to a groomer with my Coton de Tulear and my Havanese - sometimes when both of them are full of knots and both need bathing it all seems a bit much. But I've so far, in ten years of having my long-haired high-maintenance dogs, never given in to it; I'm glad, really, that I haven't. Grooming can be a bit stressful sometimes, but mostly I find it a really good time to bond with my dogs - I think it's an important part of the relationship, if one can possibly manage to find enough time not to get either oneself or one's dogs stressed. I entirely sympathise with those who can't, but am glad that somehow, in between all the other calls upon one's time, I can. I'd go nuts if I turned up at a groomer's to find any part of my dog's hair had been chopped off without my permission! And I don't really trust anyone enough to be as kind and careful as I am, especially with a puppy. Maybe that's just being either silly or arrogant, but hey, why would anyone care as much as I do about my precious companions??!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've had 3 different groomers at two different shops, and have been able to work it out that I stay with Kodi. That's the ONLY way I'm willing to do it. Besides the possibility of "mistakes" in grooming him, I don't want him waiting around in a cage, with a bunch of barking dogs in the room with him. How stressful! Because I frame it in those terms, (rather than "I want to watch and make sure you do what I want" ) I've been able to work something out with each groomer without difficulty. 

I also make SURE that I don't do anything to make the groomer's job harder. No giving him sympathy if he's not cooperating. (when he was less experienced, I would momentarily walk out of sight if he started to make a ruckus) I do feed him cookies while she's trimming his nails, because he had a very bad experience with nails when he was younger, and we know that distracting him with cookies makes it easier for all of us.

And I tip my groomer well. (and often bring her an ice coffee too! ) You don't HAVE to turn your dog over to a groomer and hope for the best. It's a matter of finding the RIGHT groomer, and (politely) making it clear that if they want your business, this is the way it's going to be.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, staying with your dog seems eminently sensible to me, Karen; it would be the only way I could feel confident that nothing was going on that I wouldn't want happening. I get my husband or a friend to ply my dogs with treats when it comes to nail trimming (I think I could do with some myself next time!) and the distraction makes it relatively easy. Trial and error over the years has got me a collection of combs and brushes now that I really like, and detangling spray and all that sort of stuff. So actually I quite look forward to it. I've just done them both and it is even beginning to improve with Cuba, although I know all that will change when she gets to the coat blowing stage. At least she has had loads of practice since the day I brought her home.


----------

